# Where Can I Get Paid to Surf The Web?



## Guest (Oct 10, 2003)

I didn't know where this should go, so feel free to move this thread if nessecary.

Where can I get paid to surf the web?


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi,

I have not posted any links in case they are deemed as spam by the Mods here ... but if you really want to pursue this, I suggest you copy 'get paid to surf the web' into :

http://www.google.com

You will get numerous hits - but before signing up to anything you would do well to read thoroughly the terms and conditions as you may end up with a considerable amount of spyware on your comp. - and get a pitiful return for your efforts.

All the best.

Richard.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You're not getting paid to surf the web? I have a deal that can make you millions. I also have some magic beans.


----------



## dokstarr (Jan 5, 2003)

how would I come to acquire these beans?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dokstarr:_
> *how would I come to acquire these beans? *


LOL!

Yeah if you google for it, im sure you will get tons of results, but I can almost guarantee you will end up with spyware, trojans, and less than $10 in your pocket unless you want to stare at ads 24/7.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

.









Hexstars magic beans


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

It appears Hexstar has eaten too many magic beans. I think he has disappeared from TSG. Hexstar hasn't posted since 10/30/03.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Hmm....and his rank changed as well...what a coincidence, eh?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Must have got a job doing websurfing and drowned or something


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mobo:_
> *.
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you guys come up with this stuff at?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by prospect:_
> *Where do you guys come up with this stuff at? *


Well, you can do a Google search for just about anything and you'll be amazed what the search will come up with.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=magic+beans&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, I guess! That magic bean thing cracked me up.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Heh Heh---yesm Google finds everything about "anything" see results:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=just+about+anything&btnG=Google+Search

screenshot::


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

They posted a column about this in Computer Edge Magazine...let me find u the link.

http://www.computoredge.com/Archive/Editorial Archive/Archive2150.pdf

There's the link. it will explain everything, its under Beyond Personal Computing "One Million E-mails Later"
Which is i believe page 13 in this PDF. Tell me what 
you choose, if u choose one, happy reading!!!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GoJoAGoGo:_
> *It appears Hexstar has eaten too many magic beans. I think he has disappeared from TSG. Hexstar hasn't posted since 10/30/03.  *


I heard a rumor that he got too close to an open flame.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *I heard a rumor that he got too close to an open flame.  *


That could explain the sudden shift of the earth in Central Calif.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

He'll be back


----------



## thenewhex (Oct 30, 2004)

hey guys stop picking on me


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

This thread is from last year, now all the newer TSG members will read it, thanks to you bumping it


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

what a coincidence, I was just watching Halloween 4: The return of michael myers


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Oh and by the way, if they hadnt stopped picking on you then the thread wouldnt have been a year since last post.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

The curse of the Bambino was broken but ...

The hex on TSG remains ...


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

john1 said:


> He'll be back





thenewhex said:


> hey guys stop picking on me


Says it all, especially when you look at the dates.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

28th of december, 2003
30th of october, 2004


----------



## spawn01 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi! 
Newbie here. I know the paid-to-surf topic is from 2003, but I think deals like that are a scam. I signed up simply out of curiosity and in order to join I had to pay a fee. A fee!?! They're the ones that should be paying me not the other way around.


----------



## Lazybrainz (Oct 25, 2004)

I let my friend use my comp. She filled out forms for that and gave em my phone # Sigh. Got ANOTHER call friday. OOO for $1400.00 I too can get rich. I let him talk for a min then said 
Wow, You should kiss me on the neck.. he said what? kiss you on the neck???? I said yeah, SO I KNOW I'M GETTIN SCREWED..... He hung up


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Lazybrainz, That's a good one,lmao I will have to remember that saying, when I get calls like that, that will get rid of them "quick",lmao too funny,


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

That is to funny.....I passed it on to all my friends that have phones.....I wouldn't own one myself....


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Next time a telemarketer calls you who shouldnt, pretend you think they're the suicide hotline and your about to kill yourself.

"Hello sir, I'm calling to tell you about our amazing new--"
"I'll do it!"
"Huh?"
"I swear i'll do it! I've got the knife to my throat"
"Sir?"
"Give me one good reason not to kill my--*beep beep beep beep*"
"*hangs up*"


!DISCLAIMER- I in no way advocate suicide, so dont give me nasty mail!


----------



## Lazybrainz (Oct 25, 2004)

Big-K said:


> Next time a telemarketer calls you *who shouldnt*, pretend you think
> 
> Are there any who should?
> 
> And no, thats not something to joke about, my Dad did it and now my Uncle did too in April. So I'll stick with my way.....


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

HexStar said:


> I didn't know where this should go, so feel free to move this thread if nessecary.
> 
> Where can I get paid to surf the web?


 Hello. I tried those programs a long time ago. When I was actually using every free dialup ISP in the US. The only one that I got any money from was www.alladvantage.com. They unfortunately no longer exist. Iwon.com is another one, but I terminated that account a long time ago. My personal suggestion to you is don't waste your time.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

note the disclaimer


----------



## yankeezrule1 (Nov 30, 2004)

Ad removed.


----------



## yankeezrule1 (Nov 30, 2004)

Ad removed.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can't post those referal links here.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

yankeezrule1

I have removed your advertisement. Spamming the forum is against the rules.

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

*Category II Offenses*

Advertising and Spamming

Spamming/Advertising - You cannot post advertisements of any sort in any forum. This includes products, services, or web sites from which you'd directly or indirectly benefit in any way. 
EXCEPTIONS (may be objected to, at the discretion of the moderators)

#1: Unaffiliated Announcements - If you see a great deal somewhere, you're welcome to share it with everyone by posting it in the "General Opinions and Reviews" forum if and only if you are completely unaffiliated with that deal.

#2: Signatures - When posting a useful response, you may include your own web page (or that of your company) in the signature of your message. However, this does not precede other rules. (That is to say that you can't mis-use HTML in your link, provide links to naughty web sites, etc.)


----------

